

Ask HN: Best paid SaaS for developers? - Walkman

There are a ton of paid web services to make developers life easier:<p>* Code management tools (Github, Bitbucket)<p>* Issue trackers (FogBugz, Trello)<p>* Project management services (Basecamp, Jira)<p>* Customer service&#x2F;user feedback systems (Userecho, Uservoice, Zendesk, Useresponse)<p>* Task management tools (Wunderlist, Asana, Zendone)<p>* Note taking services (Evernote, RememberTheMilk)<p>* Training sites (Nettuts, Tutsplus, Railscasts, Lynda.com)<p>* Theme and other marketplaces (Themeforest, Creativemarket)<p>* Service integration services (Zapier, IFTTT)<p>* etc, etc, etc<p>Which <i>one</i> can&#x27;t you live without and why? (Not only from the list, but URL please!)<p>How much does it make your life easier in what way? (If not trivial.)<p>Only paid services please!
======
johnmurch
Themeforest - I am not a designer, but will happily pay to get something I can
customize with code

------
ericthegoodking
bitbucket-Its free for private repos ,perfect for freelancers.

